# Anyone have a tank with PVC plumbing?



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

*Online Plumbing Supply? Help.*

Hey;

I got a question.
I am in the middle of getting my plumbing done on my refugium and display tank.
I got the schematics completed; however, I went to 5 home depot's and 3 independant plumbing supply stores and failed to get the peices I need.

Hopefully, the community here has drilled tanks and know where I can get some fittings and peices to finish my plumbing needs.

Is there an online store in Canada that can ship me the parts? 
How about a reputable store in the GTA that will help me get the peices I need. 
I want to get the same color in peices and fittings; it is so hard to find a store that has the same color and schedule fittings for PVC.

If anyone can help; I will be in your debt.

Thanks.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wodnering where you got your fittings?

A good store that has alot of fittings to choose from?
Online Plumbing Supply store?

Just spent 3 days driving all over the GTA looking for a store that has my pieces. 
So stressed.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plumbing*

what are u looking for ???
lowes has the best collection ....
where are u located ..
let us know may be able to help with what u are looking for .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Threads merged - don't start two threads on the same thing in two different subforums. People will see the first post anyways 

________

For online shops, try:

MOPS.ca: http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/plumbing-parts-c-1_4.html
jlaquatics.ca: http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/214/Miscellaneous+Aquarium+Plumbing+Parts.html
reefsupplies.ca: https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/reef-aquarium-plumbing-parts/
petsandponds.ca: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c330182/index.html

Locally, I can't remember where I got some of my stuff - somewhere in scarborough on/by midland between Lawrence and Ellesmere. I'm sure there are many other places in the GTA with all this stuff though.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh; every forum is different. 
My apologies.

For example; I went to Desco and Dupont Plumbing Supplies.
Long story short; failed miserably. 

I left my order list to several stores and they said that they would have to order some parts and it would take over 3 weeks. 

To be honest; I don't want to wait 3 weeks. 

Anyways; I'm located in north York, so anywhere around there is fine.
However, it is not a hassle if a store that has all the fittings in one place is further away. 

I need 1" PVC.

The hardest parts to find are; gate valve double union, 90 degree Whey (the one that is a straight pvc but has a 90 degree elbow on the side), 45 degree Whey, Ball valves Double Union, Unions, Couplings, Bulkhead strainers.

My friend had a U shaped PVC instead of two joined 90 degree elbows. 
If i could get that, that would be great too.
However, i heard it is rare. 


Thanks for the websites; I will check them out now. 

I might be forced to order some fittings from the states. 
FML.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

JJ Downs on Bering Ave. 
Has the most complete selection i know of,
Been using them over 20 years.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks!
Will check them out tomorrow. 

Seems like there is some hope after all.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> JJ Downs on Bering Ave.
> Has the most complete selection i know of,
> Been using them over 20 years.


+1 the guys there are great, I had one odd fitting they didn't have and they MADE me one while I was there!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

+2..... What Flavio (Advanced Reef Aquatics) and Mr. Fury165 said. Great selection and Customer service. For more "common" stuff.....Lowes is great - better than most other Big Box stores for aquarium plumbing.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

JJ has gotten me out of a few tight squeezes, 
They have made me custom fittings many times,


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Crikey! I forgot about them. I went to them too when I was looking for specific parts (I was being a Diva and only wanted to use grey PVC fittings for things that were visible). JJ Downs hooked me up for sure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

OneLastDecree said:


> Oh; e
> 
> I need 1" PVC.
> 
> ...


the Lowes has 1" simple stuff: pipes, 45, 90, caps, unions, ball valves double unions.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1. 
Lowes has everything on your list except bulkheads.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> +1.
> Lowes has everything on your list except bulkheads.


werd i got everything from lowes.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Lowes is decent, but basic fittings, and all white if that bothers you,


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

So; I took the advice.
Spent the extra time to drive there. 

All I can say, It;'s worth it. 

They have everything there.
I seriously went back and forth probably four times because i made some modifications on my original plumbing design. 

They are very helpful, even tossed in some pieces for free. 

Very knowledgeable as well.
Oh! They also have the threaded strainer for PVC, which i ended up buying to use on my overflow intake. 

Saves me time to make my own DIY strainer from a PVC Cap.

Anyways; I ended up going the next day and have been working on the plumbing aspect all this time so I had no time to write up or follow the thread. 
All I wanted to say, thank you for the advice and you just made my life a little more stress-free.

They will always be my go-to place to go for plumbing supplies.


----------

